# TTRS Aftermarket Exhaust Options



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Now that we have started to see the arrival of the TTRS to enthusiasts on US shores and Canada, a handful of aftermarket manufactures have stepped up to the plate in a big way, and produced for the TTRS, exhaust options that build on the melodic note of the ($1500) option OEM sports exhaust. 

Many new and future owners are going to make one (of the many) crucial decisions : what should I do if anything to the standard exhaust. Astetically, it's a good look with the chrome tips, add the sport package and the black matte/chrome tips and it becomes even more sinister. 

What about the sound - well that's hard to describe into words, and in most cases must be felt/heard in person. 

What about look? Again the OEM kit gels well, so there are no issues either way. 

Weight? If you see the track more often than not, this may be an overwhelming deciding factor. How much weight are you actually saving? Would it be more beneficial to keep the exhaust OEM? These are all questions (plus more) that many adopters will have to ask themselves. 

Performance; what are the statistics? 

Price? When do you start to see diminishing return on said product. Why is one product more expensive than the others in this particular segment? What are they doing that's different and/or better? This one will create controversy, so it's best to approach this area with. General and statistic data supporting said product and leave personal feelings out of it. If you paid 10% of the vehicles initial price on the exhaust (ahem) that is your prerogative. 

Emmissions (for soon reason Marty comes to mind): What undo harm/reward do the aftermarket options provide? 

This thread will be ongoing with pictures and video's of the many exhaust options available for the TTRS, so without further adieu, here are the candidates: 

*APR*: 




 
*AWE*: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5551533-The-AWE-Tuning-SwitchPath™-Exhaust-for-the-TT-RS. 





 
*Arakpovic*: 

Capristo: 




 
*F-Town Street Machine*: 




 
*Millitek*: 




 



 
*Scorpion*: 




 
*Standard OEM*: 





 ^^Auto Blogger tunnel runs^^ Sport exhaust? 

*Unknown (Name that tune)*: 




 
*Matt & Casey Close - TTRS*: 




 
Close your mind and open your ears (Targa Tasmania 2010) can someone please make this a DVD?: 




 
More to follow...


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm not getting into this one.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Ftown


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

I view cat bypasses as a "power" mod, and cat-back exhausts as a "sound" mod. I think I've beaten my thoughts on cat bypasses on a street car to death, but the cat-back exhaust is a separate discussion. 

Personally, I'm a fan of quieter exhausts. My perfect exhaust would be silent at anything but full-throttle, at which point it would liven up a bit. 

The stock sport exhaust is a good enough compromise of this for me (though I wouldn't mind if it was a tad quieter at part throttle in the lower RPM range.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

I've been doing a bit of research regarding the intechangability of the muffler from the TTRS to TTS and vice versa. 

There are plenty of pictures out there depicting the undersides of the TTS/TTRS respectively; however, no statistical data regarding the mufflers specifications. I for one am a big fan of the quad tips of the TTS; however, the TTRS has oval tips, which I like to a lesser degree. My like of the TTS exhaust led me to look for mufflers that had the quad tips (mainly TTS exhausts).

From what I've learned via Audi service, parts and aftermarket manufactures is that these two exhaust are not compatible. That is unless you know someone that can weld and do custom aluminum/steel/titanium work.

Since I'm not willing to gamble on tinkering with such an expensive modification, I'm relying on the available options on hand.

The search continues...


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

the TTRS has fake exhaust tips, they are not connected to the exhaust, instead they are screwed to the bumper.

so all you have to do, is make a ring that screws into the factory holes in the bumper and inside the ring weld your dual exhaust tips

easy breazy


----------

